# Anyone ever had Goose?



## OldLady

I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?

(I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)


----------



## Marion Morrison

Yes, It's tasty. Kinda like all greasy dark meat.

I hate geese. My friend's wife's BFF has a flock of them, they're a PITA anytime we visit.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)



I don't know.  After seeing them crapping all over the place, I don't think they are very appetizing.  They seem like pretty dirty birds.


----------



## rightwinger

Marion Morrison said:


> Yes, It's tasty. Kinda like all greasy dark meat.
> 
> I hate geese. My friend's wife's BFF has a flock of them, they're a PITA anytime we visit.


I remember a friend had a goose when I was a kid

It would attack me any time I visited.  Hated the thing


----------



## Likkmee

Lots.love it. I used to shoot them in golf course ponds during migration at night with a bow and arrow fishing reel rig.Hey. I was poor back then but I ate damn well.


----------



## Marion Morrison

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, It's tasty. Kinda like all greasy dark meat.
> 
> I hate geese. My friend's wife's BFF has a flock of them, they're a PITA anytime we visit.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a friend had a goose when I was a kid
> 
> It would attack me any time I visited.  Hated the thing
Click to expand...


I'd like to go over with a sawed-off and kill the 1st one that comes up to nip me.

They definitely are good yard security.


I'd rather have an attack jackass or gator, though.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, It's tasty. Kinda like all greasy dark meat.
> 
> I hate geese. My friend's wife's BFF has a flock of them, they're a PITA anytime we visit.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a friend had a goose when I was a kid
> 
> It would attack me any time I visited.  Hated the thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to go over with a sawed-off and kill the 1st one that comes up to nip me.
Click to expand...


They are just defending their territories or babies.


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, It's tasty. Kinda like all greasy dark meat.
> 
> I hate geese. My friend's wife's BFF has a flock of them, they're a PITA anytime we visit.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a friend had a goose when I was a kid
> 
> It would attack me any time I visited.  Hated the thing
Click to expand...

Yeah, my only up close experience with a domestic goose was getting chased across the yard and nipped on the ass by one.  I have no idea why the family had a couple of geese.  To chase off strangers, I guess.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't get angry when an animal bites me because I know it doesn't know any better or it's just instinct.  I'm an animal lover, so I've been bit by a lot of animals.  Chipmunks, one of the most vicious of the forest dwelling creatures.


----------



## OldLady

Likkmee said:


> Lots.love it. I used to shoot them in golf course ponds during migration at night with a bow and arrow fishing reel rig.Hey. I was poor back then but I ate damn well.


Those are the wild ones.   Did you ever try farm raised goose?  The white ones?


----------



## bodecea

OldLady said:


> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)


A bit greasy....


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, It's tasty. Kinda like all greasy dark meat.
> 
> I hate geese. My friend's wife's BFF has a flock of them, they're a PITA anytime we visit.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a friend had a goose when I was a kid
> 
> It would attack me any time I visited.  Hated the thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to go over with a sawed-off and kill the 1st one that comes up to nip me.
> 
> They definitely are good yard security.
> 
> 
> I'd rather have an attack jackass or gator, though.
Click to expand...

_I'd rather have an attack jackass or gator, though._
Interesting dooryard you have there, Marion.  LOL
Was the goose you had wild or farm raised?


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)


Water smoked or dry smoked?


----------



## OldLady

bodecea said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> A bit greasy....
Click to expand...

More or less than duck?


----------



## Moonglow

I ate goose(if you've eaten it more than once is it geese?) at a restaurant along with duck, but we did used to make duck  l'orange..


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> A bit greasy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More or less than duck?
Click to expand...

About the same..


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OldLady said:


> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)



We always have Weihnachtsgans this is roasted goose that is stuffed with stuffing of onions, chestnuts, parsley, breaded rolls and apples at Christmas this is a very old tradition in Germanic nations, the goose, it takes some time to cook the goose though.

Christmas Eve is as important this is when we have Gebackener Karpfen this is fried/baked carp, we have fishes because in Roman Catholic nations Christmas Eve is considered a fasting day that you cannot eat meat, but you can eat fishes.

Sorry OL the OP is about goose but I expand it some. When buying the goose you must buy the youngest goose you can find and also the most expensive one you see, this is very very important because if you buy a cheaper and older goose it is inferior, it will be tougher to chew and will not taste as nice. A fine young Roast goose tastes like an excellent and refined beef, it's almost like Filet Mignon in its taste.

I can tell you how to cook a goose if you want, let me know. We are obsessed with roasted goose, we have eaten it for Centuries.


----------



## Lewdog

I think I've had goose, but when I was a kid my grandmother used to cook a duck like once a month for my grandpa for dinner and I really enjoyed that, especially the crispy skin.  Crispy duck skin with a little bit of fat attached to it is almost as tasty as bacon.


----------



## OldLady

Moonglow said:


> I ate goose(if you've eaten it more than once is it geese) at a restaurant along with duck, but we did used to make duck  l'orange..


What state was that restaurant in?
I'm a big fan of duck, too.   Is goose pretty much the same only bigger?


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, It's tasty. Kinda like all greasy dark meat.
> 
> I hate geese. My friend's wife's BFF has a flock of them, they're a PITA anytime we visit.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a friend had a goose when I was a kid
> 
> It would attack me any time I visited.  Hated the thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to go over with a sawed-off and kill the 1st one that comes up to nip me.
> 
> They definitely are good yard security.
> 
> 
> I'd rather have an attack jackass or gator, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I'd rather have an attack jackass or gator, though._
> Interesting dooryard you have there, Marion.  LOL
> Was the goose you had wild or farm raised?
Click to expand...


Farm.


----------



## OldLady

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always have Weihnachtsgans this is roasted goose that is stuffed with stuffing of onions, chestnuts, parsley, breaded rolls and apples at Christmas this is a very old tradition in Germanic nations, the goose, it takes some time to cook the goose though.
> 
> Christmas Eve is as important this is when we have Gebackener Karpfen this is fried/baked carp, we have fishes because in Roman Catholic nations Christmas Eve is considered a fasting day that you cannot eat meat, but you can eat fishes.
> 
> Sorry OL the OP is about goose but I expand it some. When buying the goose you must buy the youngest goose you can find and also the most expensive one you see, this is very very important because if you buy a cheaper and older goose it is inferior, it will be tougher to chew and will not taste as nice. A fine young Roast goose tastes like an excellent and refined beef, it's almost like Filet Mignon in its taste.
> 
> I can tell you how to cook a goose if you want, let me know. We are obsessed with roasted goose, we have eaten it for Centuries.
Click to expand...

Thank you, Lucy.  I was hoping some of our European folks would see this because I know from Dickens that goose is a big holiday thing over there.

I'm trying to imagine a fowl tasting or having a texture like filet mignon.  Sounds delicious.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always have Weihnachtsgans this is roasted goose that is stuffed with stuffing of onions, chestnuts, parsley, breaded rolls and apples at Christmas this is a very old tradition in Germanic nations, the goose, it takes some time to cook the goose though.
> 
> Christmas Eve is as important this is when we have Gebackener Karpfen this is fried/baked carp, we have fishes because in Roman Catholic nations Christmas Eve is considered a fasting day that you cannot eat meat, but you can eat fishes.
> 
> Sorry OL the OP is about goose but I expand it some. When buying the goose you must buy the youngest goose you can find and also the most expensive one you see, this is very very important because if you buy a cheaper and older goose it is inferior, it will be tougher to chew and will not taste as nice. A fine young Roast goose tastes like an excellent and refined beef, it's almost like Filet Mignon in its taste.
> 
> I can tell you how to cook a goose if you want, let me know. We are obsessed with roasted goose, we have eaten it for Centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Lucy.  I was hoping some of our European folks would see this because I know from Dickens that goose is a big holiday thing over there.
> 
> I'm trying to imagine a fowl tasting or having a texture like filet mignon.  Sounds delicious.
Click to expand...


Ya gonna pluck your own?


----------



## Likkmee

OldLady said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots.love it. I used to shoot them in golf course ponds during migration at night with a bow and arrow fishing reel rig.Hey. I was poor back then but I ate damn well.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the wild ones.   Did you ever try farm raised goose?  The white ones?
Click to expand...

No and probably wouldn't. I don't trust commercial food(especially US) and don't live in a good clime to grow goose....


----------



## OldLady

bodecea said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> A bit greasy....
Click to expand...

Where were you living when you had it?


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ate goose(if you've eaten it more than once is it geese) at a restaurant along with duck, but we did used to make duck  l'orange..
> 
> 
> 
> What state was that restaurant in?
> I'm a big fan of duck, too.   Is goose pretty much the same only bigger?
Click to expand...

Oklahoma City..I used to raise them also, just invite them to dinner after 4 months...


----------



## evenflow1969

OldLady said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots.love it. I used to shoot them in golf course ponds during migration at night with a bow and arrow fishing reel rig.Hey. I was poor back then but I ate damn well.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the wild ones.   Did you ever try farm raised goose?  The white ones?
Click to expand...

I have never had farm raised goose. I have had many wild geese. Love wild geese. I have had farm raised duck, did not like it near as well as wild.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always have Weihnachtsgans this is roasted goose that is stuffed with stuffing of onions, chestnuts, parsley, breaded rolls and apples at Christmas this is a very old tradition in Germanic nations, the goose, it takes some time to cook the goose though.
> 
> Christmas Eve is as important this is when we have Gebackener Karpfen this is fried/baked carp, we have fishes because in Roman Catholic nations Christmas Eve is considered a fasting day that you cannot eat meat, but you can eat fishes.
> 
> Sorry OL the OP is about goose but I expand it some. When buying the goose you must buy the youngest goose you can find and also the most expensive one you see, this is very very important because if you buy a cheaper and older goose it is inferior, it will be tougher to chew and will not taste as nice. A fine young Roast goose tastes like an excellent and refined beef, it's almost like Filet Mignon in its taste.
> 
> I can tell you how to cook a goose if you want, let me know. We are obsessed with roasted goose, we have eaten it for Centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Lucy.  I was hoping some of our European folks would see this because I know from Dickens that goose is a big holiday thing over there.
> 
> I'm trying to imagine a fowl tasting or having a texture like filet mignon.  Sounds delicious.
Click to expand...


I don't think the British do when we lived in London I never heard anyone say that they were having roasted goose, they like roast chicken, roast turkey, roast beef, roast pork but I never heard of them having roasted goose.

I have never even had smoked goose like you mention in your OP, that seems weird smoking a goose for one thing the smoking process will affect the taste and change the taste in the same way that roasted salmon tastes different than smoked salmon.

Roasted goose a fine young roasted goose tastes divine.


----------



## ChrisL

I've heard that goose is quite gamy, but I've never tried it myself.  I like chicken and turkey but mostly chicken.  I don't like meat that tastes really strong or gamy.


----------



## Marion Morrison

It's getting to be Toikey tyme!

I'm wondering if I should get a ham, too.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Moonglow said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ate goose(if you've eaten it more than once is it geese) at a restaurant along with duck, but we did used to make duck  l'orange..
> 
> 
> 
> What state was that restaurant in?
> I'm a big fan of duck, too.   Is goose pretty much the same only bigger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oklahoma City..I used to raise them also, just invite them to dinner after 4 months...
Click to expand...


You ate a goose the size of Oklahoma City? That explains then why you cannot pull your shorts up


----------



## OldLady

Likkmee said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots.love it. I used to shoot them in golf course ponds during migration at night with a bow and arrow fishing reel rig.Hey. I was poor back then but I ate damn well.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the wild ones.   Did you ever try farm raised goose?  The white ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No and probably wouldn't. I don't trust commercial food(especially US) and don't live in a good clime to grow goose....
Click to expand...

Right--geese migrate south for the winter.  So maybe it's not popular up here because it gets too cold for them?  Too expensive to keep them warm all winter?  Interesting.
Moon had his goose in OK, I note.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always have Weihnachtsgans this is roasted goose that is stuffed with stuffing of onions, chestnuts, parsley, breaded rolls and apples at Christmas this is a very old tradition in Germanic nations, the goose, it takes some time to cook the goose though.
> 
> Christmas Eve is as important this is when we have Gebackener Karpfen this is fried/baked carp, we have fishes because in Roman Catholic nations Christmas Eve is considered a fasting day that you cannot eat meat, but you can eat fishes.
> 
> Sorry OL the OP is about goose but I expand it some. When buying the goose you must buy the youngest goose you can find and also the most expensive one you see, this is very very important because if you buy a cheaper and older goose it is inferior, it will be tougher to chew and will not taste as nice. A fine young Roast goose tastes like an excellent and refined beef, it's almost like Filet Mignon in its taste.
> 
> I can tell you how to cook a goose if you want, let me know. We are obsessed with roasted goose, we have eaten it for Centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Lucy.  I was hoping some of our European folks would see this because I know from Dickens that goose is a big holiday thing over there.
> 
> I'm trying to imagine a fowl tasting or having a texture like filet mignon.  Sounds delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the British do when we lived in London I never heard anyone say that they were having roasted goose, they like roast chicken, roast turkey, roast beef, roast pork but I never heard of them having roasted goose.
> 
> I have never even had smoked goose like you mention in your OP, that seems weird smoking a goose for one thing the smoking process will affect the taste and change the taste in the same way that roasted salmon tastes different than smoked salmon.
> 
> Roasted goose a fine young roasted goose tastes divine.
Click to expand...


I heard that roast goose was like a popular traditional meal for the Brits!


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> I've heard that goose is quite gamy, but I've never tried it myself.  I like chicken and turkey but mostly chicken.  I don't like meat that tastes really strong or gamy.


You are eating it at the pullet stage, before adulteration...


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> It's getting to be Toikey tyme!
> 
> I'm wondering if I should get a ham, too.


We always did when there was a big crowd--ham or venison--and I miss that because I don't like turkey.  Thanksgiving is all about the stuffing and the green bean casserole.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting to be Toikey tyme!
> 
> I'm wondering if I should get a ham, too.
> 
> 
> 
> We always did when there was a big crowd--ham or venison--and I miss that because I don't like turkey.  Thanksgiving is all about the stuffing and the green bean casserole.
Click to expand...


I'm crossing my fingers that my cousin will make her stuffing.


----------



## Moonglow

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ate goose(if you've eaten it more than once is it geese) at a restaurant along with duck, but we did used to make duck  l'orange..
> 
> 
> 
> What state was that restaurant in?
> I'm a big fan of duck, too.   Is goose pretty much the same only bigger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oklahoma City..I used to raise them also, just invite them to dinner after 4 months...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ate a goose the size of Oklahoma City? That explains then why you cannot pull your shorts up
Click to expand...

You should see the terlit, can't get it to flush..


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting to be Toikey tyme!
> 
> I'm wondering if I should get a ham, too.
> 
> 
> 
> We always did when there was a big crowd--ham or venison--and I miss that because I don't like turkey.  Thanksgiving is all about the stuffing and the green bean casserole.
Click to expand...

Made with giblets.....


----------



## Moonglow

Likkmee said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots.love it. I used to shoot them in golf course ponds during migration at night with a bow and arrow fishing reel rig.Hey. I was poor back then but I ate damn well.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the wild ones.   Did you ever try farm raised goose?  The white ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No and probably wouldn't. I don't trust commercial food(especially US) and don't live in a good clime to grow goose....
Click to expand...

What special climate does it take to raise geese?


----------



## strollingbones

goose is pricey....much more than duck


----------



## OldLady

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always have Weihnachtsgans this is roasted goose that is stuffed with stuffing of onions, chestnuts, parsley, breaded rolls and apples at Christmas this is a very old tradition in Germanic nations, the goose, it takes some time to cook the goose though.
> 
> Christmas Eve is as important this is when we have Gebackener Karpfen this is fried/baked carp, we have fishes because in Roman Catholic nations Christmas Eve is considered a fasting day that you cannot eat meat, but you can eat fishes.
> 
> Sorry OL the OP is about goose but I expand it some. When buying the goose you must buy the youngest goose you can find and also the most expensive one you see, this is very very important because if you buy a cheaper and older goose it is inferior, it will be tougher to chew and will not taste as nice. A fine young Roast goose tastes like an excellent and refined beef, it's almost like Filet Mignon in its taste.
> 
> I can tell you how to cook a goose if you want, let me know. We are obsessed with roasted goose, we have eaten it for Centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Lucy.  I was hoping some of our European folks would see this because I know from Dickens that goose is a big holiday thing over there.
> 
> I'm trying to imagine a fowl tasting or having a texture like filet mignon.  Sounds delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the British do when we lived in London I never heard anyone say that they were having roasted goose, they like roast chicken, roast turkey, roast beef, roast pork but I never heard of them having roasted goose.
> 
> I have never even had smoked goose like you mention in your OP, that seems weird smoking a goose for one thing the smoking process will affect the taste and change the taste in the same way that roasted salmon tastes different than smoked salmon.
> 
> Roasted goose a fine young roasted goose tastes divine.
Click to expand...

Maybe the Brits don't eat it anymore.  They used to.  ttps://blog.oup.com/2012/12/cratchits-dinner-christmas-carol/

My uncle smoked the (wild) goose he had shot, and I don't know why he did that.  Maybe he liked smoking stuff or maybe he didn't like the taste of goose.  That's why I don't really have any idea what goose tastes like, because that was the only time I ever had it, and it just tasted like smoke.


----------



## OldLady

strollingbones said:


> goose is pricey....much more than duck


Another southerner is able to find it at her store.
Is a pattern emerging here?


----------



## strollingbones

yes they are in stores here....not a lot just a few and they are pretty big


----------



## Likkmee

Moonglow said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots.love it. I used to shoot them in golf course ponds during migration at night with a bow and arrow fishing reel rig.Hey. I was poor back then but I ate damn well.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the wild ones.   Did you ever try farm raised goose?  The white ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No and probably wouldn't. I don't trust commercial food(especially US) and don't live in a good clime to grow goose....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What special climate does it take to raise geese?
Click to expand...

One without Bot Flies


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always have Weihnachtsgans this is roasted goose that is stuffed with stuffing of onions, chestnuts, parsley, breaded rolls and apples at Christmas this is a very old tradition in Germanic nations, the goose, it takes some time to cook the goose though.
> 
> Christmas Eve is as important this is when we have Gebackener Karpfen this is fried/baked carp, we have fishes because in Roman Catholic nations Christmas Eve is considered a fasting day that you cannot eat meat, but you can eat fishes.
> 
> Sorry OL the OP is about goose but I expand it some. When buying the goose you must buy the youngest goose you can find and also the most expensive one you see, this is very very important because if you buy a cheaper and older goose it is inferior, it will be tougher to chew and will not taste as nice. A fine young Roast goose tastes like an excellent and refined beef, it's almost like Filet Mignon in its taste.
> 
> I can tell you how to cook a goose if you want, let me know. We are obsessed with roasted goose, we have eaten it for Centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Lucy.  I was hoping some of our European folks would see this because I know from Dickens that goose is a big holiday thing over there.
> 
> I'm trying to imagine a fowl tasting or having a texture like filet mignon.  Sounds delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the British do when we lived in London I never heard anyone say that they were having roasted goose, they like roast chicken, roast turkey, roast beef, roast pork but I never heard of them having roasted goose.
> 
> I have never even had smoked goose like you mention in your OP, that seems weird smoking a goose for one thing the smoking process will affect the taste and change the taste in the same way that roasted salmon tastes different than smoked salmon.
> 
> Roasted goose a fine young roasted goose tastes divine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard that roast goose was like a popular traditional meal for the Brits!
Click to expand...


Not that I heard, OL mention Dickens it could have been then, but I have never heard any British mention they are having roasted goose for dinner.

I have found the below article from 2012 and it says that the British stopped eating goose after the First War, WTF how bizarro a reason and now a small number of them are choosing goose again, but most are still with the chicken and turkey. The Brits can be strange and eccentric about food.










Full article:

The forgotten feast

The below article says that 87% of them have turkey at Christmas, which is what I already knew because as I comment I never met any British who said they were having roasted goose.









^^^^ They have been eating turkey as the first choice for more than 500 years

Full article:

Why do we eat turkey on Christmas Day? How the big bird became the staple meal of choice


----------



## OldLady

Moonglow said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting to be Toikey tyme!
> 
> I'm wondering if I should get a ham, too.
> 
> 
> 
> We always did when there was a big crowd--ham or venison--and I miss that because I don't like turkey.  Thanksgiving is all about the stuffing and the green bean casserole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made with giblets.....
Click to expand...

I went to an incredibly fine dining French inspired Christmas Eve dinner at a fancy restaurant once and they served what they called a "bread pudding" that was almost exactly my grandmother's stuffing.  I could have hugged the chef.
No giblets, chestnuts, apples or oysters.  Just fine ground bread, celery, onions and herbs plus butter and broth.  The celery and the crust on the top saves it from being completely baby food.  Of course, no crust on the stuffing from inside the bird.
Live a little and stuff the bird.  You might get killed driving across town to buy the cranberry sauce, anyway, so stop worrying so much.


----------



## ChrisL

Chicken is my favorite poultry.  It is versatile and mild tasting and that is how I like it.  After observing the geese out in my yard, I'm not interested at all in eating one of them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> I don't get angry when an animal bites me because I know it doesn't know any better or it's just instinct.  I'm an animal lover, so I've been bit by a lot of animals.  Chipmunks, one of the most vicious of the forest dwelling creatures.



*"I don't get angry when an animal bites me"*

What if a lion bit you, that should make you fucking angry


----------



## evenflow1969

Moonglow said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots.love it. I used to shoot them in golf course ponds during migration at night with a bow and arrow fishing reel rig.Hey. I was poor back then but I ate damn well.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the wild ones.   Did you ever try farm raised goose?  The white ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No and probably wouldn't. I don't trust commercial food(especially US) and don't live in a good clime to grow goose....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What special climate does it take to raise geese?
Click to expand...

It does not take a special climate. Canadian Geese never leave Ohio during the winter and it gets pretty cold here. It is more of a food thing, we have enough corn left over from harvest on the ground to feed them, so they stay. You can about bet any goose shot after Nov. 11 around here will have a stomache full of corn when you prepare them. Very few people farm them due to their high content of dark meat. That is why so few out side of hunting have ate them. Those who do farm them usually have orchards and actually farm them for their poop. Apple, peach and pair trees grow realy well on goose droppings.


----------



## ChrisL

They come onto my patio and shit all over the place.  I have to go out there and hose it off.  Ech.  It is so disgusting.  They are very loud and obnoxious too.  The swans and geese fight all the time.  The swans will kill goslings if they get the chance.  They are very territorial.  I've saved many baby geese from being stomped to death by swans.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get angry when an animal bites me because I know it doesn't know any better or it's just instinct.  I'm an animal lover, so I've been bit by a lot of animals.  Chipmunks, one of the most vicious of the forest dwelling creatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I don't get angry when an animal bites me"*
> 
> What if a lion bit you, that should make you fucking angry
Click to expand...


Well then apparently I was much too close to it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, It's tasty. Kinda like all greasy dark meat.
> 
> I hate geese. My friend's wife's BFF has a flock of them, they're a PITA anytime we visit.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a friend had a goose when I was a kid
> 
> It would attack me any time I visited.  Hated the thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to go over with a sawed-off and kill the 1st one that comes up to nip me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are just defending their territories or babies.
Click to expand...


^^^^ You Hippy most people would just blast the things with both barrels


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Chicken is my favorite poultry.  It is versatile and mild tasting and that is how I like it.  After observing the geese out in my yard, I'm not interested at all in eating one of them.



I could never eat duck or rabbit, this is an emotional situation because I adore fluffy ducks and bunny rabbits, emotionally I could not eat them they are two of Gods Most Adorable Creatures on this earth for us to adore not eat.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> Chicken is my favorite poultry.  It is versatile and mild tasting and that is how I like it.  After observing the geese out in my yard, I'm not interested at all in eating one of them.


Everything has to poop, animal lover.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken is my favorite poultry.  It is versatile and mild tasting and that is how I like it.  After observing the geese out in my yard, I'm not interested at all in eating one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything has to poop, animal lover.
Click to expand...


Yeah, so?  There are a lot of animals I probably wouldn't care to eat.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> goose is pricey....much more than duck
> 
> 
> 
> Another southerner is able to find it at her store.
> Is a pattern emerging here?
Click to expand...


I could find goose for sale if I wanted to.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  After seeing them crapping all over the place, I don't think they are very appetizing.  They seem like pretty dirty birds.
Click to expand...



Everything with a digestive system craps.


----------



## jon_berzerk

OldLady said:


> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)



i have a little greasy


----------



## OldLady

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken is my favorite poultry.  It is versatile and mild tasting and that is how I like it.  After observing the geese out in my yard, I'm not interested at all in eating one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never eat duck or rabbit, this is an emotional situation because I adore fluffy ducks and bunny rabbits, emotionally I could not eat them they are two of Gods Most Adorable Creatures on this earth for us to adore not eat.
Click to expand...

She who has the best chicken memes on Earth?
"Speak to me, _______" is still my favorite from the Easter Egg thread.  Still makes me laugh when I think of it.
I love rabbit, duck, venison even though I would never in a million years kill one.
I had a friend whose mom made THE best mincemeat on the planet with venison and lots of brandy, no candied fruit.  She refused to eat it because Bambi was in it.  I know what you mean but I'm far too weak to stand on principal when something tastes good.


----------



## ChrisL

You can get duck and goose here in the north.  You just have to order it or go to specific stores to get it.  It's not in every grocery store.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  After seeing them crapping all over the place, I don't think they are very appetizing.  They seem like pretty dirty birds.
Click to expand...



them the goose crapping all over is not as disturbing as 

seeing them pick through crap 

or making a day of it feeding in 

sewer ponds and calling it home


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken is my favorite poultry.  It is versatile and mild tasting and that is how I like it.  After observing the geese out in my yard, I'm not interested at all in eating one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything has to poop, animal lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?  There are a lot of animals I probably wouldn't care to eat.
Click to expand...

You don't have to get all prickly about it.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken is my favorite poultry.  It is versatile and mild tasting and that is how I like it.  After observing the geese out in my yard, I'm not interested at all in eating one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never eat duck or rabbit, this is an emotional situation because I adore fluffy ducks and bunny rabbits, emotionally I could not eat them they are two of Gods Most Adorable Creatures on this earth for us to adore not eat.
Click to expand...


Well, you know I have a pet rabbit that I adore, so of course I could not ever eat a cute wittle fuzzy bunny.  I might try duck though.  I'll bet I probably wouldn't like it though.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken is my favorite poultry.  It is versatile and mild tasting and that is how I like it.  After observing the geese out in my yard, I'm not interested at all in eating one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything has to poop, animal lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?  There are a lot of animals I probably wouldn't care to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to get all prickly about it.
Click to expand...


Lol!  I'm not.  I'm just saying there are a lot of animals I would probably not care to eat.    What is prickly about that statement?


----------



## ChrisL

I don't know.  I guess I just grew up thinking of geese as "dirty birds."  I know that chickens and others are probably not the cleanest creatures either, but it's just a thing with the dirty geese.  They are like everywhere around here, you know?


----------



## Unkotare

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken is my favorite poultry.  It is versatile and mild tasting and that is how I like it.  After observing the geese out in my yard, I'm not interested at all in eating one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never eat duck or rabbit, this is an emotional situation because I adore fluffy ducks and bunny rabbits, emotionally I could not eat them they are two of Gods Most Adorable Creatures on this earth for us to adore not eat.
Click to expand...



If you were hungry you'd eat them quick enough.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bambi is the best! I'd never kill a spotted fawn, but when my friend ran one over, whatcha gonna do? 


Best venison evah! 

We even tricked my friend's daughter into liking it. 


Shhh.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> You can get duck and goose here in the north.  You just have to order it or go to specific stores to get it.  It's not in every grocery store.


We have duck in our supermarkets, hidden in the frozen food case.  Just never seen goose.
It sounds like it's fatty, but I'm still not sure about it's flavor.  Turkey has a distinctive taste different from chicken and duck.  You can definitely tell the difference between all three.  I guess it would be hard to describe its flavor.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> You can get duck and goose here in the north.  You just have to order it or go to specific stores to get it.  It's not in every grocery store.



Just go to the nearest Chinatown.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> I don't know.  I guess I just grew up thinking of geese as "dirty birds."  I know that chickens and others are probably not the cleanest creatures either, but it's just a thing with the dirty geese.  They are like everywhere around here, you know?


What state, if you don't mind me asking?  Or region of the country?


----------



## ChrisL

I've had deer meat.  I was like meh.  I don't think it's better than a nice juicy T bone steak or even chicken.  I love chicken.  Chicken is hands down my favorite meat.  

Guess what?  Chicken butt!  Know why?  Chicken thigh!


----------



## OldLady

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get duck and goose here in the north.  You just have to order it or go to specific stores to get it.  It's not in every grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to the nearest Chinatown.
Click to expand...

Isn't that Peking DUCK?


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I guess I just grew up thinking of geese as "dirty birds."  I know that chickens and others are probably not the cleanest creatures either, but it's just a thing with the dirty geese.  They are like everywhere around here, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> What state, if you don't mind me asking?  Or region of the country?
Click to expand...


I'm from New England like you, south to you though, in MA.


----------



## Unkotare

OldLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get duck and goose here in the north.  You just have to order it or go to specific stores to get it.  It's not in every grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to the nearest Chinatown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that Peking DUCK?
Click to expand...



You can get all kinds of things cooked all kinds of ways. All kinds of yummy.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Depends on how they're raised.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I guess I just grew up thinking of geese as "dirty birds."  I know that chickens and others are probably not the cleanest creatures either, but it's just a thing with the dirty geese.  They are like everywhere around here, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> What state, if you don't mind me asking?  Or region of the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm from New England like you, south to you though, in MA.
Click to expand...



MA isn't south of anything, it is above all. Maine is just a part of MA we loaned out to put off the Civil War a bit longer.


----------



## Crixus

OldLady said:


> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)





I only like it the way Chinese restaurants do it with lots of duck sauce.


----------



## Unkotare

Crixus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only like it the way Chinese restaurants do it with lots of duck sauce.
Click to expand...



Duck sauce is the nastiest crap on earth. Never had anything like that horror in China.


----------



## OldLady

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I guess I just grew up thinking of geese as "dirty birds."  I know that chickens and others are probably not the cleanest creatures either, but it's just a thing with the dirty geese.  They are like everywhere around here, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> What state, if you don't mind me asking?  Or region of the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm from New England like you, south to you though, in MA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MA isn't south of anything, it is above all. Maine is just a part of MA we loaned out to put off the Civil War a bit longer.
Click to expand...

Hush your mouf.


----------



## Crixus

Unkotare said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only like it the way Chinese restaurants do it with lots of duck sauce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Duck sauce is the nastiest crap on earth. Never had anything like that horror in China.
Click to expand...



First, whoopi fucking doo . Second, I answered a post asking for an opinion. I dong give a fuck where duck sauce came from, I like it on goose meat. No fuck off and go brush your stupid dog or something.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I guess I just grew up thinking of geese as "dirty birds."  I know that chickens and others are probably not the cleanest creatures either, but it's just a thing with the dirty geese.  They are like everywhere around here, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> What state, if you don't mind me asking?  Or region of the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm from New England like you, south to you though, in MA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MA isn't south of anything, it is above all. Maine is just a part of MA we loaned out to put off the Civil War a bit longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hush your mouf.
Click to expand...


I have lots of relatives in ME.  That is where my paternal grandparents were from.


----------



## ChrisL

I love sweet and sour sauce.  If you brush it on chicken tenders and grill them . . . yummers!


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady, have you ever been to Elsworth, ME?  OMG.  That must be one of the SMALLEST towns I've ever seen.  We drove through there on a Saturday at 5 PM, and the only gas station we came across was closed!  Lol!  I was like, where are we, in a Steven King novel?


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I guess I just grew up thinking of geese as "dirty birds."  I know that chickens and others are probably not the cleanest creatures either, but it's just a thing with the dirty geese.  They are like everywhere around here, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> What state, if you don't mind me asking?  Or region of the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm from New England like you, south to you though, in MA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MA isn't south of anything, it is above all. Maine is just a part of MA we loaned out to put off the Civil War a bit longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hush your mouf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have lots of relatives in ME.  That is where my paternal grandparents were from.
Click to expand...

Half my parents' siblings went to Mass and it's a good place except you guys drive like crazy people.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> OldLady, have you ever been to Elsworth, ME?  OMG.  That must be one of the SMALLEST towns I've ever seen.  We drove through there on a Saturday at 5 PM, and the only gas station we came across was closed!  Lol!  I was like, where are we, in a Steven King novel?


That's our closest shopping meca.  No shit, so don't laugh.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What state, if you don't mind me asking?  Or region of the country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from New England like you, south to you though, in MA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MA isn't south of anything, it is above all. Maine is just a part of MA we loaned out to put off the Civil War a bit longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hush your mouf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have lots of relatives in ME.  That is where my paternal grandparents were from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half my parents' siblings went to Mass and it's a good place except you guys drive like crazy people.
Click to expand...


How DARE you?  You people are the Maniacs, afterall.


----------



## Crixus

OldLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get duck and goose here in the north.  You just have to order it or go to specific stores to get it.  It's not in every grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to the nearest Chinatown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that Peking DUCK?
Click to expand...



Oh, and goose was big where the folks came from. They bought it local and drove to London to eat with family. Never ate that as i was not borne. They preferred the goose as they could get one thats bigger then a turkey, and the holiday wasn't thanks giving. You should google it. Lots of the world eats goose in a million different ways. many look good.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I guess I just grew up thinking of geese as "dirty birds."  I know that chickens and others are probably not the cleanest creatures either, but it's just a thing with the dirty geese.  They are like everywhere around here, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> What state, if you don't mind me asking?  Or region of the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm from New England like you, south to you though, in MA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MA isn't south of anything, it is above all. Maine is just a part of MA we loaned out to put off the Civil War a bit longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hush your mouf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have lots of relatives in ME.  That is where my paternal grandparents were from.
Click to expand...



You don't have to tell anyone that.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from New England like you, south to you though, in MA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA isn't south of anything, it is above all. Maine is just a part of MA we loaned out to put off the Civil War a bit longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hush your mouf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have lots of relatives in ME.  That is where my paternal grandparents were from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half my parents' siblings went to Mass and it's a good place except you guys drive like crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How DARE you?  You people are the Maniacs, afterall.
Click to expand...

I will admit we can't merge and why you people put your traffic lights on the fucking sidewalk, I'll never understand, but except for running those red lights, I think we drive okay.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady, have you ever been to Elsworth, ME?  OMG.  That must be one of the SMALLEST towns I've ever seen.  We drove through there on a Saturday at 5 PM, and the only gas station we came across was closed!  Lol!  I was like, where are we, in a Steven King novel?
> 
> 
> 
> That's our closest shopping meca.  No shit, so don't laugh.
Click to expand...


It's probably grown since I've been there anyways.  That was years ago.  Lol.  Really nice though.  My two cousins are next door neighbors there, and yet they live a few miles away from one another.  It's becoming more and more difficult to find really rural places like that here in MA.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> OldLady, have you ever been to Elsworth, ME?  OMG.  That must be one of the SMALLEST towns I've ever seen.  We drove through there on a Saturday at 5 PM, and the only gas station we came across was closed!  Lol!  I was like, where are we, in a Steven King novel?


Honest, Chris, I don't think you were in Ellsworth.  Or it was 50 years ago.  Sunday after 6 p.m. is when travelers need to be careful.  We stay open for all the drunks and drug addicts now on Saturday until at least 10 p.m.


----------



## ChrisL

My cousin is a bow hunter so I can get venison whenever I want.  He always has some.  I've had a few different cuts, including the back straps.  I like some of it more than others.  I like the back straps.  They were really good and tender.  I hated the venison burger.  It was absolutely disgusting, IMO.


----------



## eddiew37

OldLady said:


> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)


Gray Goose only


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady, have you ever been to Elsworth, ME?  OMG.  That must be one of the SMALLEST towns I've ever seen.  We drove through there on a Saturday at 5 PM, and the only gas station we came across was closed!  Lol!  I was like, where are we, in a Steven King novel?
> 
> 
> 
> Honest, Chris, I don't think you were in Ellsworth.  Or it was 50 years ago.  Sunday after 6 p.m. is when travelers need to be careful.  We stay open for all the drunks and drug addicts now on Saturday until at least 10 p.m.
Click to expand...


It was Ellsworth though.  I'm sure of it.  It was back in the 80s, and I was just a kid at the time, so it was quite a while ago.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady, have you ever been to Elsworth, ME?  OMG.  That must be one of the SMALLEST towns I've ever seen.  We drove through there on a Saturday at 5 PM, and the only gas station we came across was closed!  Lol!  I was like, where are we, in a Steven King novel?
> 
> 
> 
> That's our closest shopping meca.  No shit, so don't laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's probably grown since I've been there anyways.  That was years ago.  Lol.  Really nice though.  My two cousins are next door neighbors there, and yet they live a few miles away from one another.  It's becoming more and more difficult to find really rural places like that here in MA.
Click to expand...

I lived in southern New England for 13 years and that was my biggest complaint--no elbow room.  There is a person in front of you or breathing down your neck or pulling into your parking space in front of you no matter where you go.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady, have you ever been to Elsworth, ME?  OMG.  That must be one of the SMALLEST towns I've ever seen.  We drove through there on a Saturday at 5 PM, and the only gas station we came across was closed!  Lol!  I was like, where are we, in a Steven King novel?
> 
> 
> 
> That's our closest shopping meca.  No shit, so don't laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's probably grown since I've been there anyways.  That was years ago.  Lol.  Really nice though.  My two cousins are next door neighbors there, and yet they live a few miles away from one another.  It's becoming more and more difficult to find really rural places like that here in MA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in southern New England for 13 years and that was my biggest complaint--no elbow room.  There is a person in front of you or breathing down your neck or pulling into your parking space in front of you no matter where you go.
Click to expand...


That's why we drive so aggressively!  We have to drive aggressively to be able to get anywhere!


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> My cousin is a bow hunter so I can get venison whenever I want.  He always has some.  I've had a few different cuts, including the back straps.  I like some of it more than others.  I like the back straps.  They were really good and tender.  I hated the venison burger.  It was absolutely disgusting, IMO.


Ugh.  Ground venison must taste like petrified cardboard.  There isn't enough fat in venison to be any good ground.


----------



## OldLady

eddiew37 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> Gray Goose only
Click to expand...

lemon or lime?


----------



## Crixus

Here I left a weastern Europe recipie, and the seasonings sound very familiar to what all of us use which we learned from out Ma.

The traditional Christmas dinner in many parts of western Europe: Roast Goose | European Cuisines


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin is a bow hunter so I can get venison whenever I want.  He always has some.  I've had a few different cuts, including the back straps.  I like some of it more than others.  I like the back straps.  They were really good and tender.  I hated the venison burger.  It was absolutely disgusting, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.  Ground venison must taste like petrified cardboard.  There isn't enough fat in venison to be any good ground.
Click to expand...


Well, they mix it with regular hamburger, but it just had a terrible taste, IMO.  I didn't like it at all, and I tried it more than one time too.  I wanted to like it, but I didn't.


----------



## Crixus

ChrisL said:


> I love sweet and sour sauce.  If you brush it on chicken tenders and grill them . . . yummers!




Pork ribs to. It’s what I do with all the bajillion little packets we accumulate from Chinese carry out.


----------



## eddiew37

OldLady said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> Gray Goose only
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lemon or lime?
Click to expand...

Lime   Shaken straight up with olives


----------



## OldLady

Crixus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get duck and goose here in the north.  You just have to order it or go to specific stores to get it.  It's not in every grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to the nearest Chinatown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that Peking DUCK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and goose was big where the folks came from. They bought it local and drove to London to eat with family. Never ate that as i was not borne. They preferred the goose as they could get one thats bigger then a turkey, and the holiday wasn't thanks giving. You should google it. Lots of the world eats goose in a million different ways. many look good.
Click to expand...

I didn't realize goose was bigger than a turkey.  I suppose the biggest bird you can find is what you want when you're feeding all the relatives, so that makes sense.  Lucy says look for the small ones, though, if you want tender.


----------



## OldLady

eddiew37 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> Gray Goose only
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lemon or lime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lime   Shaken straight up with olives
Click to expand...

Excellent choice.


----------



## OldLady

Crixus said:


> Here I left a weastern Europe recipie, and the seasonings sound very familiar to what all of us use which we learned from out Ma.
> 
> The traditional Christmas dinner in many parts of western Europe: Roast Goose | European Cuisines


Awesome article.  Thanks, Crixus!


----------



## Crixus

OldLady said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get duck and goose here in the north.  You just have to order it or go to specific stores to get it.  It's not in every grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to the nearest Chinatown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that Peking DUCK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and goose was big where the folks came from. They bought it local and drove to London to eat with family. Never ate that as i was not borne. They preferred the goose as they could get one thats bigger then a turkey, and the holiday wasn't thanks giving. You should google it. Lots of the world eats goose in a million different ways. many look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize goose was bigger than a turkey.  I suppose the biggest bird you can find is what you want when you're feeding all the relatives, so that makes sense.  Lucy says look for the small ones, though, if you want tender.
Click to expand...



We are a mix of Scottish, English, and Iraqui/arab so it gets awesome at big family meal time here. I’m the youngest of 8 and the seven other kids have at least three kids and the family is bigger across the pond. Last thanks giving was two turkeys and a prime rib.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> My cousin is a bow hunter ......



Those bow must be really hard to hit, they're so thin!


----------



## OldLady

Crixus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get duck and goose here in the north.  You just have to order it or go to specific stores to get it.  It's not in every grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to the nearest Chinatown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that Peking DUCK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and goose was big where the folks came from. They bought it local and drove to London to eat with family. Never ate that as i was not borne. They preferred the goose as they could get one thats bigger then a turkey, and the holiday wasn't thanks giving. You should google it. Lots of the world eats goose in a million different ways. many look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize goose was bigger than a turkey.  I suppose the biggest bird you can find is what you want when you're feeding all the relatives, so that makes sense.  Lucy says look for the small ones, though, if you want tender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are a mix of Scottish, English, and Iraqui/arab so it gets awesome at big family meal time here. I’m the youngest of 8 and the seven other kids have at least three kids and the family is bigger across the pond. Last thanks giving was two turkeys and a prime rib.
Click to expand...

Finding enough tables and chairs must be the biggest challenge at your Thanksgiving meals!  And then washing the dishes.  Holy crow, the logistics!  But I hope you all really enjoy it.  It's the getting together that makes it worth it, yes?


----------



## OldLady

Unkotare said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to the nearest Chinatown.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that Peking DUCK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and goose was big where the folks came from. They bought it local and drove to London to eat with family. Never ate that as i was not borne. They preferred the goose as they could get one thats bigger then a turkey, and the holiday wasn't thanks giving. You should google it. Lots of the world eats goose in a million different ways. many look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize goose was bigger than a turkey.  I suppose the biggest bird you can find is what you want when you're feeding all the relatives, so that makes sense.  Lucy says look for the small ones, though, if you want tender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are a mix of Scottish, English, and Iraqui/arab so it gets awesome at big family meal time here. I’m the youngest of 8 and the seven other kids have at least three kids and the family is bigger across the pond. Last thanks giving was two turkeys and a prime rib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, if you were there, one horse's ass.
Click to expand...

Let's leave grudges out of this, Unk; alright?


----------



## Crixus

Unkotare said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to the nearest Chinatown.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that Peking DUCK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and goose was big where the folks came from. They bought it local and drove to London to eat with family. Never ate that as i was not borne. They preferred the goose as they could get one thats bigger then a turkey, and the holiday wasn't thanks giving. You should google it. Lots of the world eats goose in a million different ways. many look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize goose was bigger than a turkey.  I suppose the biggest bird you can find is what you want when you're feeding all the relatives, so that makes sense.  Lucy says look for the small ones, though, if you want tender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are a mix of Scottish, English, and Iraqui/arab so it gets awesome at big family meal time here. I’m the youngest of 8 and the seven other kids have at least three kids and the family is bigger across the pond. Last thanks giving was two turkeys and a prime rib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, if you were there, one horse's ass.
Click to expand...



But I wasn’t. Could have said I was, you know, to get me some bonafides, but I did not. Matter of fact I was borne HERE, and have no desire to leave. I eat goose from a Chinese restaurant. Don’t give three fucks if you went to the Chinese part of Epcot center. So all good? No fuck off and go watch cartoons.


----------



## Crixus

OldLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that Peking DUCK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and goose was big where the folks came from. They bought it local and drove to London to eat with family. Never ate that as i was not borne. They preferred the goose as they could get one thats bigger then a turkey, and the holiday wasn't thanks giving. You should google it. Lots of the world eats goose in a million different ways. many look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize goose was bigger than a turkey.  I suppose the biggest bird you can find is what you want when you're feeding all the relatives, so that makes sense.  Lucy says look for the small ones, though, if you want tender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are a mix of Scottish, English, and Iraqui/arab so it gets awesome at big family meal time here. I’m the youngest of 8 and the seven other kids have at least three kids and the family is bigger across the pond. Last thanks giving was two turkeys and a prime rib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, if you were there, one horse's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's leave grudges out of this, Unk; alright?
Click to expand...



Please. It would be cool to talk about food without all the sucker punching. I’ll apologize for my part to Unkotre, but damn, .


----------



## OldLady

Crixus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and goose was big where the folks came from. They bought it local and drove to London to eat with family. Never ate that as i was not borne. They preferred the goose as they could get one thats bigger then a turkey, and the holiday wasn't thanks giving. You should google it. Lots of the world eats goose in a million different ways. many look good.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize goose was bigger than a turkey.  I suppose the biggest bird you can find is what you want when you're feeding all the relatives, so that makes sense.  Lucy says look for the small ones, though, if you want tender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are a mix of Scottish, English, and Iraqui/arab so it gets awesome at big family meal time here. I’m the youngest of 8 and the seven other kids have at least three kids and the family is bigger across the pond. Last thanks giving was two turkeys and a prime rib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, if you were there, one horse's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's leave grudges out of this, Unk; alright?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It would be cool to talk about food without all the sucker punching. I’ll apologize for my part to Unkotre, but damn, .
Click to expand...

One slip in six pages isn't bad for around here.  We'll ignore it I hope.
Does your family serve Arab dishes at Thanksgiving as well?  My stepdad's family was Swedish and as well as the turkey, they always served that pickled herring stuff and some other Swedish delicacies that tbh I never liked.


----------



## Crixus

OldLady said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize goose was bigger than a turkey.  I suppose the biggest bird you can find is what you want when you're feeding all the relatives, so that makes sense.  Lucy says look for the small ones, though, if you want tender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are a mix of Scottish, English, and Iraqui/arab so it gets awesome at big family meal time here. I’m the youngest of 8 and the seven other kids have at least three kids and the family is bigger across the pond. Last thanks giving was two turkeys and a prime rib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, if you were there, one horse's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's leave grudges out of this, Unk; alright?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It would be cool to talk about food without all the sucker punching. I’ll apologize for my part to Unkotre, but damn, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One slip in six pages isn't bad for around here.  We'll ignore it I hope.
> Does your family serve Arab dishes at Thanksgiving as well?  My stepdad's family was Swedish and as well as the turkey, they always served that pickled herring stuff and some other Swedish delicacies that tbh I never liked.
Click to expand...



Lots of goat. We do get Arab stuff, all the typical stuff, baclava and such. This year will feature caborito from the nieces node. But yeah, so get a good mix of grub both from a box and made from scratch. One needs to be ready for eating when they show up. Other then watching your fingers, it all works.


----------



## eddiew37

OldLady said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize goose was bigger than a turkey.  I suppose the biggest bird you can find is what you want when you're feeding all the relatives, so that makes sense.  Lucy says look for the small ones, though, if you want tender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are a mix of Scottish, English, and Iraqui/arab so it gets awesome at big family meal time here. I’m the youngest of 8 and the seven other kids have at least three kids and the family is bigger across the pond. Last thanks giving was two turkeys and a prime rib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, if you were there, one horse's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's leave grudges out of this, Unk; alright?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It would be cool to talk about food without all the sucker punching. I’ll apologize for my part to Unkotre, but damn, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One slip in six pages isn't bad for around here.  We'll ignore it I hope.
> Does your family serve Arab dishes at Thanksgiving as well?  My stepdad's family was Swedish and as well as the turkey, they always served that pickled herring stuff and some other Swedish delicacies that tbh I never liked.
Click to expand...

Went out with a swedish lady long time ago

*Search Results*
*Lutefisk - Wikipedia*
Lutefisk - Wikipedia
Lutefisk (Norwegian) or lutfisk (Swedish) is a traditional dish of some Nordic countries. It is traditionally part of the Norwegian julebord and Swedish julbord. It is made from aged stockfish (air-dried whitefish) or dried/salted whitefish (klippfisk) and lye (lut). It is gelatinous in texture. Its name literally means "lye fish". Contents.
‎Lye · ‎Stockfish · ‎Julebord


----------



## Crixus

eddiew37 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are a mix of Scottish, English, and Iraqui/arab so it gets awesome at big family meal time here. I’m the youngest of 8 and the seven other kids have at least three kids and the family is bigger across the pond. Last thanks giving was two turkeys and a prime rib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, if you were there, one horse's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's leave grudges out of this, Unk; alright?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It would be cool to talk about food without all the sucker punching. I’ll apologize for my part to Unkotre, but damn, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One slip in six pages isn't bad for around here.  We'll ignore it I hope.
> Does your family serve Arab dishes at Thanksgiving as well?  My stepdad's family was Swedish and as well as the turkey, they always served that pickled herring stuff and some other Swedish delicacies that tbh I never liked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Went out with a swedish lady long time ago
> 
> *Search Results*
> *Lutefisk - Wikipedia*
> Lutefisk - Wikipedia
> Lutefisk (Norwegian) or lutfisk (Swedish) is a traditional dish of some Nordic countries. It is traditionally part of the Norwegian julebord and Swedish julbord. It is made from aged stockfish (air-dried whitefish) or dried/salted whitefish (klippfisk) and lye (lut). It is gelatinous in texture. Its name literally means "lye fish". Contents.
> ‎Lye · ‎Stockfish · ‎Julebord
Click to expand...



Hmm. That’s something I need to check out. The Polacks have a little community up town. The best half likes to go there. They do new and interesting things with fish there. Now I need to go find food.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

OldLady said:


> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)



I ate foie gras at a wedding I attended in the south of France a few years ago, but I've never actually eaten a whole cooked goose before.


----------



## eddiew37

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ate foie gras at a wedding I attended in the south of France a few years ago, but I've never actually eaten a whole cooked goose before.
Click to expand...

On one of the islands 25,30 years ago had lion steak ,,,,UGH


----------



## Crixus

eddiew37 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ate foie gras at a wedding I attended in the south of France a few years ago, but I've never actually eaten a whole cooked goose before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On one of the islands 25,30 years ago had lion steak ,,,,UGH
Click to expand...




Ohhh, and how was that? Details!


----------



## eddiew37

Crixus said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ate foie gras at a wedding I attended in the south of France a few years ago, but I've never actually eaten a whole cooked goose before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On one of the islands 25,30 years ago had lion steak ,,,,UGH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, and how was that? Details!
Click to expand...

Couldn't believe it was  offered    Tough piece of meat   Remember they had bear salad too but I stopped with the steak Think it was on St Martin


----------



## OldLady

eddiew37 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are a mix of Scottish, English, and Iraqui/arab so it gets awesome at big family meal time here. I’m the youngest of 8 and the seven other kids have at least three kids and the family is bigger across the pond. Last thanks giving was two turkeys and a prime rib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, if you were there, one horse's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's leave grudges out of this, Unk; alright?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It would be cool to talk about food without all the sucker punching. I’ll apologize for my part to Unkotre, but damn, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One slip in six pages isn't bad for around here.  We'll ignore it I hope.
> Does your family serve Arab dishes at Thanksgiving as well?  My stepdad's family was Swedish and as well as the turkey, they always served that pickled herring stuff and some other Swedish delicacies that tbh I never liked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Went out with a swedish lady long time ago
> 
> *Search Results*
> *Lutefisk - Wikipedia*
> Lutefisk - Wikipedia
> Lutefisk (Norwegian) or lutfisk (Swedish) is a traditional dish of some Nordic countries. It is traditionally part of the Norwegian julebord and Swedish julbord. It is made from aged stockfish (air-dried whitefish) or dried/salted whitefish (klippfisk) and lye (lut). It is gelatinous in texture. Its name literally means "lye fish". Contents.
> ‎Lye · ‎Stockfish · ‎Julebord
Click to expand...

Thank god I never had to eat that!
I love salt cod as much as the next Mainer, but that sounds absolutely disgusting.


----------



## OldLady

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ate foie gras at a wedding I attended in the south of France a few years ago, but I've never actually eaten a whole cooked goose before.
Click to expand...

Foie gras on a good baguette with some fresh ripe pears or grapes is a lunch I'd do in a minute.


----------



## OldLady

eddiew37 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ate foie gras at a wedding I attended in the south of France a few years ago, but I've never actually eaten a whole cooked goose before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On one of the islands 25,30 years ago had lion steak ,,,,UGH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, and how was that? Details!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't believe it was  offered    Tough piece of meat   Remember they had bear salad too but I stopped with the steak Think it was on St Martin
Click to expand...

My guess is they're not serving lion steak anywhere anymore, being they're pretty much endangered.  You are the closest I've come to knowing of someone who has eaten cat.


----------



## Crixus

OldLady said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ate foie gras at a wedding I attended in the south of France a few years ago, but I've never actually eaten a whole cooked goose before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On one of the islands 25,30 years ago had lion steak ,,,,UGH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, and how was that? Details!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't believe it was  offered    Tough piece of meat   Remember they had bear salad too but I stopped with the steak Think it was on St Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My guess is they're not serving lion steak anywhere anymore, being they're pretty much endangered.  You are the closest I've come to knowing of someone who has eaten cat.
Click to expand...



The guy who got me started hunting ate mountain lion when he could get it. He loved it and said it was like veal.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

OldLady said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize goose was bigger than a turkey.  I suppose the biggest bird you can find is what you want when you're feeding all the relatives, so that makes sense.  Lucy says look for the small ones, though, if you want tender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are a mix of Scottish, English, and Iraqui/arab so it gets awesome at big family meal time here. I’m the youngest of 8 and the seven other kids have at least three kids and the family is bigger across the pond. Last thanks giving was two turkeys and a prime rib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, if you were there, one horse's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's leave grudges out of this, Unk; alright?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It would be cool to talk about food without all the sucker punching. I’ll apologize for my part to Unkotre, but damn, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One slip in six pages isn't bad for around here.  We'll ignore it I hope.
> Does your family serve Arab dishes at Thanksgiving as well?  My stepdad's family was Swedish and as well as the turkey, they always served that pickled herring stuff and some other Swedish delicacies that tbh I never liked.
Click to expand...


My mother is from Singapore and she makes offal (sounds like awful and is), particularly intestines or tripe.  

Cooking Offal in Southeast Asia


----------



## OldLady

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are a mix of Scottish, English, and Iraqui/arab so it gets awesome at big family meal time here. I’m the youngest of 8 and the seven other kids have at least three kids and the family is bigger across the pond. Last thanks giving was two turkeys and a prime rib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, if you were there, one horse's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's leave grudges out of this, Unk; alright?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It would be cool to talk about food without all the sucker punching. I’ll apologize for my part to Unkotre, but damn, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One slip in six pages isn't bad for around here.  We'll ignore it I hope.
> Does your family serve Arab dishes at Thanksgiving as well?  My stepdad's family was Swedish and as well as the turkey, they always served that pickled herring stuff and some other Swedish delicacies that tbh I never liked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mother is from Singapore and she makes offal (sounds like awful and is), particularly intestines or tripe.
> 
> Cooking Offal in Southeast Asia
Click to expand...

Oh, poor poor you!  I have never had it but from the sounds of it, I wouldn't even want the smell of it in the dining room.


----------



## Unkotare

I had dog once, but I couldn't really say how it tasted. It was tender enough. Just meat.


----------



## Unkotare

OldLady said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, if you were there, one horse's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's leave grudges out of this, Unk; alright?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It would be cool to talk about food without all the sucker punching. I’ll apologize for my part to Unkotre, but damn, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One slip in six pages isn't bad for around here.  We'll ignore it I hope.
> Does your family serve Arab dishes at Thanksgiving as well?  My stepdad's family was Swedish and as well as the turkey, they always served that pickled herring stuff and some other Swedish delicacies that tbh I never liked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mother is from Singapore and she makes offal (sounds like awful and is), particularly intestines or tripe.
> 
> Cooking Offal in Southeast Asia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, poor poor you!  I have never had it but from the sounds of it, I wouldn't even want the smell of it in the dining room.
Click to expand...


Tripe is delicious, and traditionally eaten almost everywhere.


----------



## Unkotare

I don't know what corner of hell duck sauce is from, but I never suffered anything like that in China.


----------



## Crixus

Unkotare said:


> I don't know what corner of hell duck sauce is from, but I never suffered anything like that in China.




What makes the duck red? That shit rocks. It’s like duck candy.


----------



## Crixus

Unkotare said:


> I don't know what corner of hell duck sauce is from, but I never suffered anything like that in China.




Yup. It was invented to make Americans like Chinese food. Kind of like how we did mustard and ketchup.

Duck sauce - Wikipedia

*Duck sauce* (or orange sauce) is a condiment with a sweet and sour flavor and a translucent orange appearance similar to a thin jelly. Offered at Chinese-American restaurants, it is used as a dip[1] for deep-fried dishes such as wonton strips, spring rolls, egg rolls, duck, chicken,[2] fish, or with rice or noodles. It is often provided in single-serving packets along with soy sauce, mustard, hot sauce or red chili powder. It may be used as a glaze on foods, such as poultry.[3] Despite its name the sauce is not prepared using duck meat.[4]


----------



## Unkotare

Crixus said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what corner of hell duck sauce is from, but I never suffered anything like that in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes the duck red? That shit rocks. It’s like duck candy.
Click to expand...



Basting (with whatever is that restaurant's 'secret' recipe) for hours and hours and hours.


----------



## ChrisL

I love sauces, especially when they are a combo of sweet and spicy.


----------



## strollingbones

And consider how long it takes to cook


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

OldLady said:


> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)



Taste good.

Americans shun stuff that is good...


----------



## OldLady

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's leave grudges out of this, Unk; alright?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It would be cool to talk about food without all the sucker punching. I’ll apologize for my part to Unkotre, but damn, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One slip in six pages isn't bad for around here.  We'll ignore it I hope.
> Does your family serve Arab dishes at Thanksgiving as well?  My stepdad's family was Swedish and as well as the turkey, they always served that pickled herring stuff and some other Swedish delicacies that tbh I never liked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mother is from Singapore and she makes offal (sounds like awful and is), particularly intestines or tripe.
> 
> Cooking Offal in Southeast Asia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, poor poor you!  I have never had it but from the sounds of it, I wouldn't even want the smell of it in the dining room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tripe is delicious, and traditionally eaten almost everywhere.
Click to expand...

Not so much in this neck of the woods.  If we run out of meat we go dig clams, not eat intestines.
I guess it's what you get used to, though.  In the south, chitlins is very popular with some.  I just wouldn't want it at the Thanksgiving table myself.


----------



## OldLady

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taste good.
> 
> Americans shun stuff that is good...
Click to expand...

I'm definitely not shunning goose.  I've never had a chance to try it.


----------



## OldLady

strollingbones said:


> And consider how long it takes to cook


goose or intestines?


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> I love sauces, especially when they are a combo of sweet and spicy.


The problem I find is that sweet and sour is 98% sweet.  There's no balance.  Really good sweet and sour, I agree, is super good on your favorite food--chicken.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love sauces, especially when they are a combo of sweet and spicy.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I find is that sweet and sour is 98% sweet.  There's no balance.  Really good sweet and sour, I agree, is super good on your favorite food--chicken.
Click to expand...


Not necessarily sweet and sour.  There are other hot and sweet sauces that really are hot and sweet, like honey chipotle.  I also make my own glaze for chicken thighs and I make it sweet with ketchup and brown sugar and honey and a few other ingredients, and then I add some hot pepper flakes to it so it's spicy and sweet.  I like that combo a lot.


----------



## ChrisL

I've heard that chitlins smell really gross, but I've never smelled them or even seen them and don't want to.


----------



## Unkotare

OldLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It would be cool to talk about food without all the sucker punching. I’ll apologize for my part to Unkotre, but damn, .
> 
> 
> 
> One slip in six pages isn't bad for around here.  We'll ignore it I hope.
> Does your family serve Arab dishes at Thanksgiving as well?  My stepdad's family was Swedish and as well as the turkey, they always served that pickled herring stuff and some other Swedish delicacies that tbh I never liked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mother is from Singapore and she makes offal (sounds like awful and is), particularly intestines or tripe.
> 
> Cooking Offal in Southeast Asia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, poor poor you!  I have never had it but from the sounds of it, I wouldn't even want the smell of it in the dining room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tripe is delicious, and traditionally eaten almost everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so much in this neck of the woods.  If we run out of meat we go dig clams, not eat intestines.
> I guess it's what you get used to, though.  In the south, chitlins is very popular with some.  I just wouldn't want it at the Thanksgiving table myself.
Click to expand...



Beef tripe stew is an old traditional dish in New England (and pretty much everywhere else).


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love sauces, especially when they are a combo of sweet and spicy.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I find is that sweet and sour is 98% sweet.  There's no balance.  Really good sweet and sour, I agree, is super good on your favorite food--chicken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily sweet and sour.  There are other hot and sweet sauces that really are hot and sweet, like honey chipotle.  I also make my own glaze for chicken thighs and I make it sweet with ketchup and brown sugar and honey and a few other ingredients, and then I add some hot pepper flakes to it so it's spicy and sweet.  I like that combo a lot.
Click to expand...

I had wings with Citrus Chipotle sauce the other day and it was awesome.


----------



## OldLady

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> One slip in six pages isn't bad for around here.  We'll ignore it I hope.
> Does your family serve Arab dishes at Thanksgiving as well?  My stepdad's family was Swedish and as well as the turkey, they always served that pickled herring stuff and some other Swedish delicacies that tbh I never liked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is from Singapore and she makes offal (sounds like awful and is), particularly intestines or tripe.
> 
> Cooking Offal in Southeast Asia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, poor poor you!  I have never had it but from the sounds of it, I wouldn't even want the smell of it in the dining room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tripe is delicious, and traditionally eaten almost everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so much in this neck of the woods.  If we run out of meat we go dig clams, not eat intestines.
> I guess it's what you get used to, though.  In the south, chitlins is very popular with some.  I just wouldn't want it at the Thanksgiving table myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Beef tripe stew is an old traditional dish in New England (and pretty much everywhere else).
Click to expand...

Okay!  Maybe I've heard of it and thought it was a kind of fish.
I like some stuff that's not very popular too, like lima beans.  If you like it, I take your word for it.


----------



## Crixus

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> One slip in six pages isn't bad for around here.  We'll ignore it I hope.
> Does your family serve Arab dishes at Thanksgiving as well?  My stepdad's family was Swedish and as well as the turkey, they always served that pickled herring stuff and some other Swedish delicacies that tbh I never liked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is from Singapore and she makes offal (sounds like awful and is), particularly intestines or tripe.
> 
> Cooking Offal in Southeast Asia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, poor poor you!  I have never had it but from the sounds of it, I wouldn't even want the smell of it in the dining room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tripe is delicious, and traditionally eaten almost everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so much in this neck of the woods.  If we run out of meat we go dig clams, not eat intestines.
> I guess it's what you get used to, though.  In the south, chitlins is very popular with some.  I just wouldn't want it at the Thanksgiving table myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Beef tripe stew is an old traditional dish in New England (and pretty much everywhere else).
Click to expand...



You know, it seems every culture has a recipe for cow and pig innards. I like menado.


----------



## SeaGal

OldLady said:


> I went to an incredibly fine dining French inspired Christmas Eve dinner at a fancy restaurant once and they served what they called a "bread pudding" that was almost exactly my grandmother's stuffing.  I could have hugged the chef.
> No giblets, chestnuts, apples or oysters.  Just fine ground bread, celery, onions and herbs plus butter and broth.  The celery and the crust on the top saves it from being completely baby food.  Of course, no crust on the stuffing from inside the bird.



My grandmother's stuffing also...and the way I still make it today, with the addition of beaten eggs.  We use stale bread and pull it into small pieces.  Kind of a rite of passage for the kids as they grew - sitting around the kitchen table tearing the bread over a large bowl as the giblets are simmering.  Giblets for the gravy,  broth for the stuffing. 

I've never eaten goose - but I've had this dream -  standing in the cold and dark of a snowy winter day looking through a frosted window to the scene inside of a family gathered around a cheery fire, the mantle decorated with fresh pine boughs and a table laden with all kinds of Christmas goodies - and the centerpiece - a roasted goose with crispy browned skin, surrounded on the platter by roasted apples and chestnuts. 

Must be a Dickens thing.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Goose is very similar to duck unfortunately most people do not know how to cook wild fowl


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
Outside of a few culinary interests I have, cooking and baking is not my forte. Buttering bread is too much like cooking. My own kids knew enough never to ask me to bake anything for school.


----------



## SeaGal

Crixus said:


> You know, it seems every culture has a recipe for cow and pig innards. I like menado.



In the rural south many of us still raise our own pigs.  Used to be said we'd eat everything but the squeal.  Don't recall ever eating chitlins though. The intestines were used for sausage casings - cleaning was labor intensive and we now buy the natural casings.  Pork liver is delicious, if you like liver. It is milder and sweeter than beef...and an important ingredient for the making of boudin.

Many cooking traditions have been lost as we are losing the older generation.  One such dish is head cheese...made by boiling down the whole head of a hog...picking the meat, adding spices and some of the natural gelatin in the broth, forming a loaf and wrapping it.  Very tasty.

I attempted making it once - there is a good bit of cleaning involved...and each day for three days I'd remove the paper wrapped head from the frig - contemplate the task of cleaning - wrapped it up and put it back in the frig.  On the fourth day I buried it - and never attempted it again.


----------



## ChrisL

Skull Pilot said:


> Goose is very similar to duck unfortunately most people do not know how to cook wild fowl



Wouldn't you cook it in the same way that you cook a chicken or a turkey?


----------



## Likkmee

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goose is very similar to duck unfortunately most people do not know how to cook wild fowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you cook it in the same way that you cook a chicken or a turkey?
Click to expand...

Not at all. It needs about a 24 hour refrigerated brine @3%.THEN it goes in smoke for an hour and gets brought up to temp on a regular oven to finish. Insert herbs of choice in the brine as well as the cavity. Bay, sage, thyme, the usual.. Rubs are good. It's a " cold water bird", per se, so it IS quite fatty.It absorbs flavors great.
Commercial turkey needs to be injected since it's so dense. I only eat Mexican turkey once a year. Blue corn raised. Pretty clean .....so.....they...say


----------



## Crixus

Likkmee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goose is very similar to duck unfortunately most people do not know how to cook wild fowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you cook it in the same way that you cook a chicken or a turkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. It needs about a 24 hour refrigerated brine @3%.THEN it goes in smoke for an hour and gets brought up to temp on a regular oven to finish. Insert herbs of choice in the brine as well as the cavity. Bay, sage, thyme, the usual.. Rubs are good. It's a " cold water bird", per se, so it IS quite fatty.It absorbs flavors great.
> Commercial turkey needs to be injected since it's so dense. I only eat Mexican turkey once a year. Blue corn raised. Pretty clean .....so.....they...say
Click to expand...




I thought we were making America great, here YOU are buying Mexican turkey. Just kidding.


----------



## OldLady

SeaGal said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to an incredibly fine dining French inspired Christmas Eve dinner at a fancy restaurant once and they served what they called a "bread pudding" that was almost exactly my grandmother's stuffing.  I could have hugged the chef.
> No giblets, chestnuts, apples or oysters.  Just fine ground bread, celery, onions and herbs plus butter and broth.  The celery and the crust on the top saves it from being completely baby food.  Of course, no crust on the stuffing from inside the bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother's stuffing also...and the way I still make it today, with the addition of beaten eggs.  We use stale bread and pull it into small pieces.  Kind of a rite of passage for the kids as they grew - sitting around the kitchen table tearing the bread over a large bowl as the giblets are simmering.  Giblets for the gravy,  broth for the stuffing.
> 
> I've never eaten goose - but I've had this dream -  standing in the cold and dark of a snowy winter day looking through a frosted window to the scene inside of a family gathered around a cheery fire, the mantle decorated with fresh pine boughs and a table laden with all kinds of Christmas goodies - and the centerpiece - a roasted goose with crispy browned skin, surrounded on the platter by roasted apples and chestnuts.
> 
> Must be a Dickens thing.
Click to expand...

I never heard of eggs in the stuffing--I'm sure it makes it really moist.


----------



## SeaGal

OldLady said:


> I never heard of eggs in the stuffing--I'm sure it makes it really moist.



Never thought to ask why.  

Maybe because the bread is stale and torn into pieces instead of ground up.  It does make it moist, but still has the crust as you described when baked as a separate dish,


----------



## ChrisL

For my stuffing recipe, I wet half of the bread and leave the other half dry.  Not a lot, just enough to make it soft but not mushy.


----------



## Syriusly

OldLady said:


> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)



Goose breast can be really fantastic. 

I cooked one whole Goose for Thanksgiving one year- and it was okay- but we didn't bother doing it again.


----------



## Skull Pilot

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goose is very similar to duck unfortunately most people do not know how to cook wild fowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you cook it in the same way that you cook a chicken or a turkey?
Click to expand...

Nope.

Goose, duck and other game birds are best served medium rare.


----------



## ChrisL

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goose is very similar to duck unfortunately most people do not know how to cook wild fowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you cook it in the same way that you cook a chicken or a turkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Goose, duck and other game birds are best served medium rare.
Click to expand...


If that was all, you could just cook it for a shorter time.  Like with steak, you don't change the cooking method for medium rare, you just cook it a little longer than rare and a little shorter than well done.


----------



## Skull Pilot

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goose is very similar to duck unfortunately most people do not know how to cook wild fowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you cook it in the same way that you cook a chicken or a turkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Goose, duck and other game birds are best served medium rare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was all, you could just cook it for a shorter time.  Like with steak, you don't change the cooking method for medium rare, you just cook it a little longer than rare and a little shorter than well done.
Click to expand...


when you overcook game meats you get that liver taste that most people don't like.

and chicken and turkeys are cooked to well done so no you do not cook game birds the same.


----------



## ChrisL

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goose is very similar to duck unfortunately most people do not know how to cook wild fowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you cook it in the same way that you cook a chicken or a turkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Goose, duck and other game birds are best served medium rare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was all, you could just cook it for a shorter time.  Like with steak, you don't change the cooking method for medium rare, you just cook it a little longer than rare and a little shorter than well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when you overcook game meats you get that liver taste that most people don't like.
> 
> and chicken and turkeys are cooked to well done so no you do not cook game birds the same.
Click to expand...


Sure, well I meant the same method, roasting it in an oven.


----------



## ChrisL

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goose is very similar to duck unfortunately most people do not know how to cook wild fowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you cook it in the same way that you cook a chicken or a turkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Goose, duck and other game birds are best served medium rare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was all, you could just cook it for a shorter time.  Like with steak, you don't change the cooking method for medium rare, you just cook it a little longer than rare and a little shorter than well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when you overcook game meats you get that liver taste that most people don't like.
> 
> and chicken and turkeys are cooked to well done so no you do not cook game birds the same.
Click to expand...


If you overcook chicken or turkey, it's not so great either.  It gets all dried up and stringy.  Another way to take away a gamy flavor is to soak the meat in water or milk.  I use milk for venison.  I only soak it for about 20 minutes/1/2 hour, and it seems to really work.


----------



## usmbguest5318

OldLady said:


> I've never had it, seen it offered on a restaurant menu or served at anyone's home or for sale at the supermarket.
> Just wondering what domestic goose tastes like and why it seems to be shunned, at least in the Northeast?
> 
> (I had wild goose, once, smoked, at a Christmas buffet.  That's not what I'm talking about, though.)


Goose tastes like goose.  I know that's not terribly helpful, but it's hard to describe the flavor of something that tastes like itself and not like something else.  The best I can say is that it seems to me like dark meat chicken, duck and turkey mixed.  What's that taste like?  Well, it tastes like goose.  LOL  

There is no white meat on geese, and the taste is richer than chicken or turkey, and mildly "gamey" if it's wild, less so, of course, if farm-raised.  So if you're having goose, when considering accompaniments, choose things that complement steak, lamb or duck.  As for sauces, orange, plum and/or cherry cannot be beat.

Perhaps the most useful thing I can say is that the flavor isn't likely to offend you; it's different yet close enough to other things you've had that unless you're have a very limited palate, you'll have no trouble eating it.  Overdone roasted goose will have a metallic taste, and you probably won't much care for it.

FWIW, if you're going to be eating wild goose at this time of year, eat it sauteed (ideally _sous-vide_ to medium rare and then finished with a quick saute [1]) rather than roasted.  Come late winter, roasted is the way to go because they've fattened up for the trip north, so roasting doesn't tend to dry and overcook the meat.  This time year, most wild geese are burning their fat stores to make the trip south.  If the goose is farm-raised, it's likely to be fattened whenever it's harvested.  

So now you know what to ask the waiter -- Is it wild or farm-raised?  If wild, has it been roasted, _sous-vide,_ sauteed, all or some of those methods, or some other cooking method used?  -- if you see goose on a menu.  Frankly, were I to see "roasted wild goose" on a fall or early winter menu and didn't have absolute confidence in the chef -- both his/her cooking skill and his/her ability to transfer to and obtain from his/her staff that skill level with goose -- I'd either choose something else or choose a different restaurant at which to order wild goose.  Some proteins aren't seasonal in any way, others are.  Wild goose is one that is.  (So is wild "anything else" that migrates or hibernates.)


Note:

A proper vacuum sealed cook is the best way to _sous-vide_ cook food; however, if one is willing to go endure/risk the trial-and-error approach, one can approximate _sous-vide_ by pressing as much air as possible from a heavy-duty ziplock bag and gently boiling the package. It's critical to get damn near all the air out of the bag, however, because if you don't when the air heats, it may expand and break the seal, in which case one'll end up with boiled and overdry/overcooked food which'll land you in the same place had you roasted it and overcooked it.


----------



## Kognisjon

Yes, It's tasty. Kinda like all greasy dark meat


----------

